# DFDS Ferries help please



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Good afternoon everyone

I’m looking for the best price to cross from Dover to Calais return, just been looking at a website for DFDS but they only list the height of 2.4mtr for Motorhomes.

So just wondering if any of you can enlighten me weather or not they take Motorhomes 3mtrs or more.

Regards
Ray


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*height*

Hello

There are two options

Under or over 2.4m high

TM


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks TM

I'll try again.

Regards
Ray


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*height 2*

See below

< = Less than (Under 2.4m)
> = Greater than (over 2.4m)

TM


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Hope they do else I could be driving a soft top arround France.
No height mentioned on confirmation tho! just OAL.

Must check ?

Steve


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

It's better to choose the >2.4m option if your van is over 6m as it has an 8m length allowance - under 2.4m you are only allowed 6m with a surcharge for each metre over 6.


----------

